

Android And Symbian To Merge; iPhone Still Best - charlesju
http://www.charlesju.com/2008/07/android-and-symbian-to-merge-iphone.html

======
davidw
Uh... that title is completely fiction as far as I can tell.

~~~
charlesju
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/25/analyst-predicts-merger-
of...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/25/analyst-predicts-merger-of-android-
and-symbian-mobile-oss/)

~~~
davidw
"To merge" is a lot different than "some guy thinks they might".

